# NY Vaccine Seminar w/Dr. Schultz



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*SCHULTZ SEMINAR NEW YORK:* "The Vaccine Controversy" with Dr. Ronald Schultz, proceeds to benefit The Rabies Challenge Fund http://www.healthydogproject.org/Site/Healthy_Dog_Project.html hosted by The Healthy Dog Project on May 12, 2012 from 9:30-3:30 at the Fenimore Art Museum Auditorium in Cooperstown, New York. 


To register, contact Gloria at [email protected]. 


PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS-POST


----------

